# Gestion des icônes sous Mac OS X



## PHILTI (27 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je vagabonde sur les différents fils, sans parvenir à me faire une idée claire de la question.

1) Faut-il nécessairement un soft spécifique (type Candybar) pour les gérer (en particulier les icônes systèmes ?

2) Comment réinitialise t-on les icônes d'origine ?

Merci à vous.

PH


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Janvier 2010)

CandyBar est complet mais il est payant et il permets même après avoir changé les icônes de revenir à celle de base.

Tu as une autre solution qui est LiteIcon qui est gratuit mais plus limité, après,  tu as le simple "copier/coller" dans les fenêtres d'information mais cela ne fonctionne pas sur toutes les icônes.

Va sur le fil de customisation, tu trouveras les infos que tu veux.


----------



## bompi (27 Janvier 2010)

Je déplace le fil dans le bon forum.


----------

